# Feel free to listen to my piano compositions!



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Im a young pianist/composer who is full-heartedly attempting a musical career!
I only perform my own compositions, and in a few weeks time I have a TV debut where I, for 30 minutes, will perform some of my best compositions!
I will upload the whole TV performance to my youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/KarlNerman

You can check it out and listen to a couple of songs I recorded at home recently.
The songs emerged out of my romantic side.
My greatest influence and inspiration is Mozart, and I love mixing the graceful, fluent sound with the dark and passionate, just like he does!
If you like the music youre very welcome to befriend/subscribe me on youtube!
Thanks!

~ Karl


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Much good there, and some things not too good. It sounds to me that you don't have too good compositional technique, at least not too good control over things. Keep composing you'll only get better.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Some decent ideas there but its very minimal and repetitive. Textures are always very thin, can you justify this?

I would like to see a score?


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

The Mozart influence is very strong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the moot input!
Well these pieces only reflect a small part of my compositional skills.
They were all recorded on an extremely uncomfortable instrument (Motif XS8), which I recently got rid off. It was almost impossible to play any of my more virtuoso pieces on that poor keyboard.
And no, theres no "decent" ideas in my work - its good ones. Im generally far from minimal in my composing, but if the piece requires minimality or repetiveness to deliver the message then so be it.
And no, textures are not "always very thin". Thats a very ignorant statement which proves that either you didnt really listen through it all, or that you lack musical understanding.
Im glad that you wanna see a score, unfortunately there is none, its all in my head, along with hours of other of my much more complex works.
Laters


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Admin can go ahead an lock this thread.


----------

